# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  McIntosh MCP1500

## kaspich

te ielikshu iso info par vienu Hi End produktu:
http://www.pearlaudiovideo.com/produ...er-controller/
un taa upgrade.

taatad, iekaartas ideja: atdaloshais trafs, kas vienlaikus straadaa kaa LPF filtrs [deelj zudumiem tajaa] un 6gab. izejas ligzdas, vadaamas ar 0/10V.
tik taalu viss buutu it kaa smuki.


apliecinaajums tam, ka tieshaam shis modelis tiek prepareets.

pie viena redzam.. ieejas ligzdu. 
nez, varbuut es nesaprotu Hi End konceptus, bet.. uz 6gab. izejas Shuko ligzdaam, kas KATRA tur 16A ilglaicigi, mums ir VIENS ievads, kas tur 16A. ok, kopeejaa jauda esot 1.5kW nepaartraukti. BET. iislaiciigaas paarslodzes? veel jo vairaak - delay/seciibas managementa [piesleedzot slodzes] ta nav.
tb, visas slodzes iesleedzas vienlaiciigi..

ejam taalaak. trafa iesleeguma sheema ir sekojosha:
in: 3 vadi
gnd
nulle
faaze

out:
gnd [kopaa ar in gnd] un nulle [pa tupo] kopaa
faaze.

sheit gribeetos jautaat - ko inzhenieri ar sho domaajushi, jo - tiikla/ galvaniskaas atsaistes ta NAV. veel vairaak - ja [nejaushi/jaushi - normaala situaacija] 'satiekaas' shiis iekaartas korpuss [kas ir arii taas gnd] ar citu iekaartu gnd/korpusiem, trauceejumi gnd cilpaas tikai pieaugs..
es jau nerunaaju par tiikla simetrizeeshanu, piemeeram. par to padomaats.. nav.
ok, logjiska doma - taatad - nonulle/likvidee nulles [in] vada potenciaalu. taatad - nulles [in] vadaa vareetu [peec konstruktoru domaam] cirkuleet [nevelams/bistams] spanis.
tad jautajaums: KAAPEEC DROSHINAATAAJS IR TIKAI FAAZES VADAA? kas notiks, ja shis te [in] nulles vads kur pieskarsies,buus kaada nopluude/iisais/bojaajums?? shis [1 vada fuse] ir fantastisks risinaajums.

labi. skatam taalaak.
izejaas/ieejaas nekaadu filtru nav. 
vienigaa platiite [korpusa otraa malaa, peec stiprinaajumiem un taa, ka to NAV veidojushi McIntosh - uz platiites citas firmas logo] ir U aizsardzibas risinaajums. ideja: kad U paarsniedz normu, shii peak enegjija tiek novadiita elektroliitu C uzlaadeeshanai/paarlaadeeshanai.
[ok, nerunaashu par triac izveeli, kas to pasaakumu komutee - es notiekti liktu BTA41, nevis 5 centus leetaaku]..
diemzheel, personiigais secinajums - kad useri saaka suudzeeties par to, ka shis trafs ar savu pashindukciju [nekaadi neslaapeetu] izdauza mazjaudiigus pateereetaajus, tika implementeeta shii PCB - kaa sekas probleemas risinaashanai..

lieki piebilst, ka izejaas nekadas U paarsprieguma aizsardziibas nav [vadiiba - releji, kuru dzirksteljoshsna arii nekaadi netiek demfeeta].

interesanti risinaajumi izimantoti izejas [6 Shuko] komutaacijai.
plate 35+cm garumaa [pa visu aizmuguri].
nulles/faazes vadi nevis njemti vienaa punktaa, bet veidoti kaa gari celinji [poligonus vechi iemaaciijushies nav]. taatad: faaze pienaak plates vienaa malinjaa, uz 6. rozeti celinjsh iet 35cm [pa vidu - tiek njemti izvadi 5 paarejam rozeteem]. celinji.. nu, 10A turees. 25? diez vai. 
veel - savienojumi ar sho 'shinu' tiek organizeeti caur METALIZAACIJAAM/caurumiem [protams, ar alvu NEPIELIETIEM]. 
shiem risinaajumiem sekos vairaak bilzhu, jo - apspriezhot ar iekaartas iipasnieku, tika nolemts shiis lietas savest kaartiibaa.
bildes sekos - pirmajaa briidii shii dalja bildeeta netika, jo taadiem briinumiem gatavs nebju.

skjiet, ka viss ir pusliidz ok?
interesants jautajaums - vai shaadam toram ir soft start? nee, nav. iesleedzot dzirksteles skjist uz nebeedu [trafs visu laiku ir piesleegts, pat off modee, taadeelj on/off iesledzot/izsleedzot no panelja skjiet, ka viss ljoti smuki/softly komuteejaas]. jaa, trafs nav ar tik labu magneetisko saiti, lai blieztu araa [manas instalaacijas] droshinaataajus, tachu - korekta slodze shis apparatus nav.

saakotneejais uzdevums shiis iekaartas veiktspeejas uzlaboshanai bija: 
a) tiikla filtra implementeeshana, kas izskataas shaadi:

b) iespeeja veidot simetrizetu izejas spani
c) 'po hodu djela' izveidota galvaniskaa atsaiste

ka izskataas, njemot veeraa papildus info, kas atklaajaas, izjaucot aparaatu, tiks veikts:
a) soft start main toram;
b) shinu/savienojumu paarbuuve izejas ligzdaam;
c) jaapaskata, kas notiek ar paarspriegumu un trauceejumu slaapeeshanau katrai izejai

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, atdalošajam trafam abu tinumu vieni gali (tipa nulles) ir kopā?

----------


## ivog

> Pag, atdalošajam trafam abu tinumu vieni gali (tipa nulles) ir kopā?


 Tātad reāli sanāk nevis trafs bet auto trafs bez jebkādas atsaistes no tīkla...  :: 
Jā, un kur garantija, ka kopā ir nulle, nevis fāze? Pirms spraušanas rozetē jānokonstatē, kurā pusē nulle?

----------


## Isegrim

Hm, kam tagad lai tic? Ražotājs apgalvo: Controller provides total isolation! Izrādās, ka 4 kilošekeļi no cenas ir tikai par _brand name_, šoreiz McIntosh... 
Arī šie atraduši, ka novilkt vienu garu šīnu plāna PCB celiņa veidā ir vienkāršāk un nesalīdzināmi lētāk, nekā no katrai izejai lodēt un vilkt zvaigznē 2,5 sqmm vadus. 

Angliešiem gan nav problēmu - viņiem 'L' un'N' rozetēs un dakšās parasti nejūk.

----------


## kaspich

nee, tur ir taa:
trafa primaarais ir piesleegts pie N un F, BET sekundaarais: pie ground un F.
tb, F gluzhi uz korpusu palaist nevar, bet - ja sekundaaraja F meegjina iezemeet - kaadu [varbuut] nosit  :: 
piedevaam - da kaada jeega, ja sekundaarais NAV atdaliits?
nee, var jau buut, ka es neko nesaprotu, bet N potenciala novaakshana ir vieniigais ieguvums..

----------


## ddff

Laikam esmu neapteests, bet nekaadi nesaprotu kamdeelj buutu jaauztraucas par N potenciaalu, ja G ir uz korpusa visaam iekaartaam?

ddff

----------


## kaspich

+101. man arii, laikam, ar attapiibu ir probleemas.

----------


## janisp

tādu pašu McIntošu kādu gadu atpakaļ klausījos pie viena klienta- salīdzinājām ar Furutech ETP609 + leišu tīkla vadi- makintošs tika atlikts atpakaļ kastē...ar tiem filtriem un atsaistošajiem trafiem nav tik vienkārši...jāklausās. Tagad viens atsaistošais trafs (no germany nācis, Kaspich jau zin, par ko runa iet)pie manis plauktā guļ. klienta neakceptēts, pa lētu naudu dabūjams...

----------


## Jurkins

Šitas "• Nonmagnetic 24k gold-plated (Alpha) phosphor bronze Pure Transmission " teikums furutech lapā ir labs. Gribu kaut reizi savā mūžā redzēt bronzas magnētu.

Bet, ja par tēmu, tad - kāds ir vispār pamatojums šāda makintoša iegādei un lietošanai? Ja ražotājs apgalvo, ka ir galvaniskā atsaiste (jeb "total isolation" nozīmē kaut ko citu), kā viņus kaut kur ASV neviens nav iesūdzējis tiesā. Kaspich, nemēģināji reāli skatīties, ko tad šis uzlabo spektrā, kādas harmonikas un cik novāc?

----------


## kaspich

> tādu pašu McIntošu kādu gadu atpakaļ klausījos pie viena klienta- salīdzinājām ar Furutech ETP609 + leišu tīkla vadi- makintošs tika atlikts atpakaļ kastē...ar tiem filtriem un atsaistošajiem trafiem nav tik vienkārši...jāklausās. Tagad viens atsaistošais trafs (no germany nācis, Kaspich jau zin, par ko runa iet)pie manis plauktā guļ. klienta neakceptēts, pa lētu naudu dabūjams...


 wow. riktiigs fail sanaacis?

----------


## kaspich

> Šitas "• Nonmagnetic 24k gold-plated (Alpha) phosphor bronze Pure Transmission " teikums furutech lapā ir labs. Gribu kaut reizi savā mūžā redzēt bronzas magnētu.
> 
> Bet, ja par tēmu, tad - kāds ir vispār pamatojums šāda makintoša iegādei un lietošanai? Ja ražotājs apgalvo, ka ir galvaniskā atsaiste (jeb "total isolation" nozīmē kaut ko citu), kā viņus kaut kur ASV neviens nav iesūdzējis tiesā. Kaspich, nemēģināji reāli skatīties, ko tad šis uzlabo spektrā, kādas harmonikas un cik novāc?


 nee, teikshu godiigi - laiku neteereju. nu, panjemam parastu trafu [peec Re spriezhot: 500..1000W jaudas, katraa zinja, Re saliidzinaams ar polju 600W toriem] un rezultaats [peec manas sajeegas] buus visnotalj liidziigs. redz, nevar jau baigi korekti nomeeriit, jo tas ieguvums/pienesums buus dramatiski atkariigs no aarejiem faktoriem [jo Z ne ieejaa, ne izejaa jau netiek mazinaats]. 
ja par pieleitoshanu - nu, izejas komutee. pats trafs - hvz. sho jautajumu labpraat vinju inzhenierim uzdotu [bet - nav jeegas, jo atbildi jau man neviens nesniegs]..

----------


## janisp

Redz, Jurkin, tu gribētu redzēt bronzas magnētu es atkal gribētu redzēt absolūti tīru (bez ferruma piejaukumiem) bronzu...ko Tu vispār iespringsti par Haiendistu problēmām un hifilitiķuū tēriņiem...ir nauda un patikšana, lai pērk... tāpat vari spriedelēt par 1.Formulas milzīgajiem tēriņiem, kāda jēga par sekundes tūkstošdaļām cīnīties...bet ir kam patīk un autorūpniecība tikai iegūst no tā...

atvainojos par spamu!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu pag, pag, JāniP, formula 1 ievieš uzlabojumu, ja tas dod +1m/s^2, forši, ja nē, tad nē, nesanāca, bet te laiž pilnīgo dumumu publiskā telpā. Un es jau nemaz necepos, man pilnīgi pie kājas, cik kurš maksā. Izsaku savu viedokli par tēmu - elektroniku, kura mani interesē. Taro kāršu licēju forumos es nepiedalos un nepostēju, kaut to uzskatu par tādu pašu dumumu.
Starp citu, JāniP, kas ir teicis, ka atmagnetizēta bronza ir labāk par pareizi samagnetizētu (ar speciālu magnetizētāju par 4999,99LVL). Biznesa iespējas ir varen plašas  :: .

----------


## Vikings

Jurkin, kad reiz ar vienu mūžīgo dzinēju fanu runāju par kārtējiem jokainajiem projektiem, viņš ar ierunājās par magnētisku misiņu vai bronzu - neatceros vairs. Kad pasmējos, viņš paņēma kaut kādu PSRS militārās elektronikas apsudrabotu misiņa/bronzas kluci un pielipināja magnētu. Es neiedziļinājos un neiedziļinos kur prikols, man tas vnk nav vajadzīgs, bet brīnumi var izlīst jebkurā sfērā.

----------


## Jurkins

He-he, mūžīgo dzinēju izgudrotāji izvilks i gravicapu no atvilktnes un teiks, ka pepelacs tāv garāžā, tikai pašreiz nav redzams, jo Jupīters iegājis vēža zīmē.
Tas ir offtopiks, bet fakts ir tāds, ka atjaucot jebkuru superaudiorastisko ierīci noteikti atradīsies visādi brīnumi (es, varbūt, arī ne, bet Kaspichs noteikti atradīs). OK, daļu varētu mierīgi norakstīt uz to, ka peļņas gūšanas nolūkos var bišķi kaut ko nofufeļot, bet izstrādājumam, kurš tiek pozicionēts šādam līmenim, nu sorry.
Un par to magnetizētāju es nopietni. ::

----------


## ansius

Te drīzāk jautājums, ko cilvēks saprot ar terminu bronza un misiņš? Klasiski bronza ir varš + alva, misiņš ir varš + cinks, populārākās piedevas kā fosfors, arsēns, mangāns praktiski visi ir diamagnētiķi vai paramagnētiķi. Taču pietiek klāt piejaukt dzelzi vai niķeli kas ir feromagnētiķi un situācija izmainās. Kā parasti, īpašības no konteksta izrautas, vai arī par bronzu / misiņu nosauc lietas, kas tās nav. ķīmisko analīzi jau neviens audiorasts netaisa, kur nu vēl iedziļinās metālu nosaukumu nomenklatūrās un fizikas / ķīmijas stundas ir lieta kas jāaizmirst - jo lūk esam sazombēti... u.t.t.

atgriežoties pie topika - pēc kaspich pētījumiem par barošanas lietām, nav jau brīnums, ka audiorastru verķi te vienam strādā, te vienam nē...

----------


## kaspich

ar shaadiem soft startiem tiks papildinaati McIntosh[i]. bilde [ar maskaam] speciaali Arnim - lai vairaak tiektos peec Hi End izskata  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Tas jokainais verķis blakus jaudīgajam rezistoram ir termoslēdzis?

----------


## kaspich

jap. tieshi taa.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kam tas īsti temperatūru čeko, ja pie PCB pieskrūvēts?

----------


## kaspich

balasta pretestibai. ja trafs nespeej palaisties [nenormaala slodze izejaa, un/vai neaartraukta on/off proceduura], taa balasta R var uzcepties.

----------


## zzz

Vo vo. Softstarts ar pretestiibu, protams, ir vienkaarshs un sens kaa mamuta suuds, tachu shim piemiit rezistora cepshanaas probleema.

----------


## kaspich

oo, ienaaca iesaaceejs, kursh klusee gan par shemu, gan par nianseem  :: 
bet meegjina ko udirst, kad vinjam priekshaa pasaka, ka ir balasta R, kursh palaishanas briidii uzkarst  :: 
nee, protams, kur nu man liidz zzz konstrukcijaam..  ::

----------


## arnis

> Vo vo. Softstarts ar pretestiibu, protams, ir vienkaarshs un sens kaa mamuta suuds, tachu shim piemiit rezistora cepshanaas probleema.


 nutaapeec jau ir HSA kuram uz kopeejaas sheemas ir termaalaa rezerve , ja pareizi saprotu

----------


## zzz

Tas, kaspich, bija maigs maajiens, ka tu, aciimredzot, vienkaarshi nekaadas citas softstarta metodes nejeedz, kaa tikai akmens cirvja metodi ar rezistoru.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nee, puis, driizaak majiens tev pasham, ka neko nejeedz no industrijas specifikas  :: 
bet nekas, sha tev buus vienkaarshaaks uzdevums  ::

----------


## zzz

Tu saki?   Beidzot izkasiisies par savu bazaaru atbildeet TTL procesora sakaraa?  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, kursh pirmais pamaniis fail shajaa sheemaa?

zzz - tu esi [beidzot] ko uzbuuveejis? pusgads pagaajis. driiz jau buus gads pagajis. ir pretenzijas uz preemiju?  :: 
veelies parunaat par teemu 'es par stuku uztaisiishu kaut ko no neierobezhota skaita detlajaam pusotra gada laikaa.. ak jaa, preemiju avansaa..'  ::

----------


## zzz

kaspich, tu gljeevi sachkanul no konkreetu TTL procesora konkursa noteikumu apsprieshanas un no preemijas arliidzan. Moraaliskaas traumas deelj, ko tev gauzhi nodariija moderaatori ar banu. Nu ka nee, ta nee, es nevaru ietekmeet princeses emocionaalos paardziivojumus, taapaac neekaads konkurss nenotika.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, tu gljeevi sachkanul no konkreetu TTL procesora konkursa noteikumu apsprieshanas un no preemijas arliidzan. Moraaliskaas traumas deelj, ko tev gauzhi nodariija moderaatori ar banu. Nu ka nee, ta nee, es nevaru ietekmeet princeses emocionaalos paardziivojumus, taapaac neekaads konkurss nenotika.


 tu par elektroniku runaa, nevis njaudi. dikti to pikji vajag? piesakies kaadreiz ko paliidzeet - nopelniisi. netalantiigiem haljavchikiem naudu nedaavinu. nav jegas.
nu taatad, par shemu teikt nav ko???

----------


## zzz

> . ak jaa, preemiju avansaa..


 Ak jaa, preemija bija nevis avansaa, bet tika piedaavaats sho peec konkursa beigaam pa taisno oficiaali ziedot labdariibas organizaacijaam. A fig, noraustiijaas kaspicham churinja pazaudeet pikjiiti no personiskaa macinja.  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja neskaita C trūkumu aiz taisngrieža, tas 470R pie augstāka Uin varētu būt par lielu.

----------


## kaspich

nee, neuzmineeji.
C speciaali nav aiz taisngriezha, ar domu - maigi slogojam frafu, neveidojam I sitienus [tilta diodeem atveroties] un neviedojam trafu kaa sekundaaro traucejumu avotu [hiendistu pristickas].
470R izveeleets ar rezervi. tur probleemu nav.

----------


## ivog

Stabiltrona slēgums? Anodam pie zemes nevajadzēja būt?
Piedod, ja tupumu gvelžu kā parasti...

----------


## kaspich

nee, nee. shoreiz toch auzas  ::  nu, turpinam mekleet  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Man kaut kas nepatīk zem tā stabilitrona. Patiesībā šitādu shēmu nekad neesmu sastapis, tika šajā forumā no Kaspiča. Sanāk tā, ka C uzlādējas, rupji sakot, līdz stabilitrona stabilizācijas spriegumam, un tad stabilitrons paraujas vaļā, un tā kā šim raksturlīkne ir stāva, vai nesanāks pārkompensācija? Man tā kā gribētos virknē ar stabilitronu kādu rezistoru ielikt.

----------


## kaspich

nee, paarkompensaacija nesanaak, jo K jau pamazs [tikai apaksheejaa npn tranja h21, i to B kjeedes pretestiibas jaudas tranim kaa daliitaajs].
bet - virziens jau tuvaak patiesiibai!  :: 

p.s. sheema jau nekas mega [stabilizaacijas koefs viduveejs, izejaa pulsaacijas pie 150mA slodzes kaadi 250mV p-p pie 2200uF kondensatora izejaa], tik vien, ka jaudas tranis vadaas daljeeji ar I, ne U..

----------


## AndrisZ

Spriegums BE sprostvirzienā jaudas tranim var pārsniegt maksimālo kad taisngrieža izejā 0 ?

----------


## Jurkins

Izskatās, ka pateicoties diodei, taisngrieža izejā nekad nebūs 0.

p.s. pulsācijas jau nekādas mazās nevar būt, jo brīžos kad (rupji runājot) AC momentānā vērtība mazāka par Uiz, slodze "ēdīs" nost to, kas kondensatoros, bet uz šiem ir tikai Uiz. Audiofilam jau vajadzētu aiz šitā vēl vienu stabilizatoru likt.

----------


## kaspich

> Spriegums BE sprostvirzienā jaudas tranim var pārsniegt maksimālo kad taisngrieža izejā 0 ?


 yess!
kaut arii peec tilta 0 nav, pie mazaam slodzeem sanaak taa, ka uz B meegjina paarsniegt Ube pieljaujamo [Uin=Uout, un abi R, kas jaudas tranim B kjeedees kaa daliitaajs gaazh lejaa Ub].
tb, veel viena diode jaaliek [ok, straavas nav tik lielas, lai tojaudas trani fiksi izdemoleetu, bet - kljuuda taa ir].

----------


## Jurkins

Tikko gribēju uzrakstīt par mazām slodzēm, kad ieejā spriegums nokrīt, bet apakšējais tranis vēl  ir aktīvs, jo caur stabilitronu vēl plūst strāva. AndrisZ, visu cieņu! 

Šito gandrīz vai pie pamācībām vajadzētu, cik uzmanīgi var un vajag darboties.

----------


## kaspich

iisais testu reports.
spektrs meriits pagarinaatajaaa, tajaa iesprausts stacionaarais dators, 2 laptopi.

no apvilktaa trauceejuma valaja netieku, tas izplataas pa gaisu.

tad tajaa pat pagarinaataajaa iesprauzhu upgreidoto MCP1500, un meeru spektru izejas rozetee:

4..60kHz vismaz kaadi 20dB nost [trauceejumi nogaazhas liidz skanju kartes troksnjiem].

veel viens tests: iesprauzhu trauceejumu avotus vietaa MCP rozetee, spektru skatos blakus rozetee:

saliidzinot ar pirmo [references] bildi - arii tiikls tiiraaks.


MCP tika papildinaats ar soft start opciju:

un 2gab. RC filtriem pa tiesho pie rozeteem:

kaa arii: papildus shinaam izejas spanja distribuucijai [un, protams, shinu metalizaacijas caurumi pastiprinaati ar caurejoshaam draatiim un aizleiti ar alvu].


un te car redzeet inzhenieru lidojumu:

augshejie 2gab. matinji ir 1 izejas vads, treshais matinjsh: 2.izvads. piedevaam, uz izejas shinu ienaakoshaa klemme [kopiiga visaam 6 rozeteem] tiek piesleegta caur 2gab. METALIZAACIJU. nu, shim attaisnojuma NAV. zvaigznes vaidaa izvilkt poligonus - izmaksu pieaugums 0. ja vien, protams, neekonomee uz plashu projekteetaaju [shim 'speciaalistam' LEDes mirkskjinaat varetu dot, ne McIntosh firmaa straadaat..]..

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Daži brendi atbildīgākās vietās šaurus celiņus 'pastiprina', uzpludinot biezāku kārtiņu bezsvina alvas. Nācies līdzīgos gadījumos pliku, alvotu vadu pa virsu lipināt. Tik šeit, par skādi, lodējumi cieši blakus.

----------


## osscar

nu cik saprotu no alvas jēgas nav, jo alvas pretestība ir 7x lielāka kā varam....

----------


## habitbraker

Bet ja piem. vienam 1k pieliks paraleeli vairaakus 7K reizstorus?

----------


## osscar

nu strāvai būs tieksme 6 spēcīgāk plūst caur zemāko pretestību....

----------


## kaspich

ja njem veeraa, ka metalizaacija ir, piemeeram, 0.15mm, tad 1mm alvas samazina [pienjemot 7X lielaaku R] par kaadiem 50+%. un arii buutiski palielina termoietilpiibu/inerci, kas uzlabo noturiibu pret pikjveida paarslodzeem.

----------


## osscar

nu tā dabā varētu būt - bet kā jau pats teici - te bija gadījums, kad vajadzēja resnāku/platāku/biezāku celiņu....bet nožmiedzās pat dārgā gala aparātā...

----------


## kaspich

nu, te jau pat nav runa par zmiegshanos. te lien aaraa absoluuts tupums. like: nu, peec PCB izgatavotaja datiem.. cik mums tur 7A? aa, 100mil? nu, ok, te buus 120mil, un kaartibaa..
jo poligoni un/vai pareiza razvodka serijveidaa jau neko papildus nemaksaa. veel viaraak - mazaak aiziet kjimijas, PCB letaak izmaksaa..
taapat ari ar elementaaru filtru izejaa. komponentos 10USD, bet - visaadi suudi nogaazti pa 30dB un useri veiktspeeju noveertee 10X augstaak.

----------


## kaspich

> nu strāvai būs tieksme 6 spēcīgāk plūst caur zemāko pretestību....


 pag, pag, shis nu gan bija..

----------


## osscar

nu ja pieņemam Habita teiktos 1k un 7 K , tad būs 7 reizes   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

